# New Salmon Regs?



## bnee251 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can somebody explain the new regulations restricting hook sizefor salmon. I know it is meant to reduce snagging, but is it talking about artifical lures or terminal rigs? The wording in the last sentance seems a bit unclear.

For the following waters: all waters of the Betsie R. (Benzie and Manistee Cos.), all waters of Bear Cr. (Manistee Co.), the Manistee R. from Tippy Dam downstream to Railroad Bridge below M-55 (T21N, R16W, S6; Manistee Co.), and the Big Sable R. from mouth upstream to Hamlin Lake Dam (Mason Co.), an artificial lure is defined as a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon. From Aug. 1 - Nov. 15, inclusive, terminal fishing gear is restricted to single-pointed, un-weighted hooks, measuring 1/2-inch or less from point to shank or treble hooks 3/8-inch or less from point to shank only when attached to a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe it is talking about both. Trebles are only allowed on lures as defined* and 3/8" max. Single hooks on eggs or flies or whatever can be 1/2". The law is targeted directly at snaggers. If you are floating a jig under a bobber, bouncing spawn, drifting flies, and clearly not snagging the CO's are not going to hassle you. The object of banning the snagging lures is to make enforcement clearer, faster and simpler. Nobody wants to complicate it with nitpicking.

*An artificial lure is defined as a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon. An artificial lure is not a device primarily constructed of lead.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Whole thread on the subject...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=516226


----------



## bnee251 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks! I just really like fishing plugs for salmon, but I don't measure my hooks. Never did snag a salmon on a thunderstick though.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a #14 hook and spawn bag for river salmon fishing. I catch as many or more than other guys using lures. You are under the hook size this way. If you lose a fish it does not hurt the fish due to its size. I have saved loads of money by not losing lures to snags this way. What I lose in hooks is about $10 a year. Some of the rivers do limit you to a single hook.


----------

